# ~~Luxury Liner Board Tracker~~



## yeshoney (Aug 10, 2007)

Not sure why it took me so long to find this place.  I see many names I recognize from other boards and many I don't.  I hope you enjoy my bikes.  They are classics with a twist.  This is my later 50's AMF Roadmaster Luxury Liner.  Done in a Boardtracker theme.  The only modern day improvement is a Nexus internal 4 speed with roller brake.  Other than that and the Schwinn Cruiser bars flipped upside down, it is all original. Oh yeah, it also has a Rollfast Top Drag sprocket, forgot that!  Enjoy!


----------



## dumpster_diver (Aug 10, 2007)

Good site to join. I have been looking all over ratrodbikes for this bike. I'm building a 'tracker too. 
This bike is just awesome!


----------



## vrod (Aug 11, 2007)

yeshoney - Very awesome bike! Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## Monark52 (Aug 11, 2007)

Cool as hell! Did you ever think about putting an engine on it?
Either way,nice ride!!


----------



## JAcycle (Aug 13, 2007)

*awesome bike*

Great bike .........But werent plank track bikes totally stripped down even to the brakes?Looks like that wont go too fast.Great lookin bike though.Just an opinion.
JAcycle


----------



## JAcycle (Aug 13, 2007)

*Oh Yeah*

Love the twist on the springer struts.Didnt think of that.


----------



## seagar7 (Aug 20, 2007)

*50's Roadmaster Luxury Liner*

What a great job you did on the bike. I have an identical Roadmaster that was given to me on my birthday in 1957 and I am getting ready to restore it.  Could you help with sources for parts?  I am missing the rear fender and the tail light interior assembly.  I appreciate any help at all.  I have been a wooden boat restorer for 15 years but this is my first bicycle.


----------



## yeshoney (Aug 20, 2007)

*Help for parts....*

Not sure if I can help you on parts.  The bike you see was complete when i bought it.  It wasn't taken apart and completely detailed etc.  The most common parts to find are the springer front ends because they were used on a large span of years.  The frames were shared with a few other badges (Hawthorne and Hiawatha I think).  The model level varies with each bike.  There is one on the auction site right now that I believe is a later model than mine that has a rear rack, but no light.  It has what looks like prety decent fenders, but from a small pic it is hard to tell.  Sk around for parts on message boards, here, Ratrodbikes.com , schwinn.com/heritage , oldroads.com and keep an eye out for them on ebay.  They can get pricey, but if you have to have it to complete a project sometimes it is worth it.  I have another Roadmaster that is missing the entire rear rack.  It needs a chrome one which makes it that much harder to find.  Email me if you need any thing further or want to check on parts.  You never know when I might find a few parts here and there.

TFGNJRG@aol.com

Thanks, Joe


----------



## revelution_resto (Aug 20, 2007)

nice bike I must say.


----------



## ballooman (Aug 21, 2007)

*wow*

*VERY COOL glad to see I aint the only one with a penchant fer multi speed hubs on the oldies*


----------

